# ruby the pup



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Arr Ruby, how cute! How old is she?


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

9 weeks got her on the 27th december she as settled in well


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh she is just gorgeous! 

Where did you get her from?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

****** said:


> 9 weeks got her on the 27th december she as settled in well


Lovely! A perfect Christmas puppy, glad things are going well.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

dont like going to breeders but i did get her from a breeder in a place called sound just out side nantwich in cheshire she was well up on these breeds and a very nice lady well recommend her to anyone


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

1 thing that is a concern she seems to be trying to eat her own poo is this normal ??


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

****** said:


> 1 thing that is a concern she seems to be trying to eat her own poo is this normal ??


Ah she is lovely! Her own poo? I know that dogs sometimes take great delight in eating cat poo but I can't imagine eating her own is going to be very good for her. The fact that her body got rid of it in the first place means its unwanted waste. what are you feeding her on? Is it a good quality food? How often are you feeding her? I'm certainly no expert but maybe she has cravings either because she is hungry or she's not getting the nutrients she needs from her food? OR it is just a puppy phase! Others might have had a similar experience and as you know this site is brilliant for advice.

Maybe start a post about this? It might kick up more of a response and won't b missed on this thread.

Good luck she really is a beauty xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is adorable!! She reminds me a lot of my puppy, who also has a similar name - Scarlett.


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

*another picture shes a poser*


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh she is a poser .. but a very cute poser at that ... lovely colour and stuning eyes  

What colour were mum and dad?


----------

